# Stock motor help



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

I see all these different stock motors out there like Banzai, Team Br00d, Team scream and a few others. I've been running a monster and been somewhat satified. Can some one tell me which one is the best or are they basically equal to my monster. I'm running a Losi MF2 on an outdoor track.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=116102


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I would stick with your Monster. I don't know what kind of track that you are running on, you know tight, smooth, loose, but they work for me. I have had great luck with the "F" brush and purple springs on both sides.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

Think I'll stick with the monster pro. How about a good brush and spring combo. I'm running 767's and purple springs on both sides.


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

Purple springs are to hard. Try red on the positive side and green on the negative side. If you need more torque try red on both sides.


----------



## beekman (Jan 14, 2003)

that i swhat i would reccomend 2 reds.maybe put a vertical slot in your brush also


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Purple springs are not to hard. I run them every week and my times have only gotten better. Yes, they are hard, but with off-road, you may have your brushes "bounce" off the comm. You don't want that. Some of you might say they don't bounce, but I heard this from a many time champ at many diffrent forms of racing, so what would he know...
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Purple springs work well in many applications such as sedan and offroad. I set up many motors with a purple/red polarized combo. They are to hard for most 4-cell applications such as 12th onroad.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, purple springs are for sure to hard in 12th scale. When 12th scale season rolls around, I still use the monster, with red springs on both sides. Red and green work well to. The brush choice is 767s then. For off-road, have any of you used the "F" brush? Try a set out once, you might like it.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bought a set of putnam brushes yesterday. Green on the pos. and blue on the neg. Should I try red springs or keep my purple springs?? Thanks for all the info. I have a big cash race coming up on saturday and need all the help I can get. I have a nice setup for my MF2 and just would like a little more torque to get over this one jump that gave me fits last week


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The Putnam green and blue shunt brushes are good brushes, however they will wear out your com very fast since they have a very high silver content, couple that with purple springs and you have a fast wearing motor. 

For offroad I recomend either the Putnam red shunt brushes or Reedy 766 or 767 brushes. Ensuring your brush hoods are aligned will give your motor more torque than any brush/spring combo that you could use. The most powerful stock motor to ever come off my dyno had Putnam red shunt brushes in it.

Purple springs are a little too stiff in my opinion for anything but oval. If you can cut your com every 4-5 battery packs and have well aligned hoods brush bounce will be kept to a minimum. 

My setup for a good offroad stock motor:
Positive side
Reedy 767 brush and red spring
Negative side
Reedy 766 brush and green spring

The Reedy brushes are just easier to get than the Putnams but if you can get the Putnams easy a red shunt will work well on the negative and a blue shunt on the positive.


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks for the setup. I have a set of 766's & 767's and the springs.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

with the putnam brush you can't go wrong. run two red springs


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have not tired Putnum brushes, maybe I will look into them. With the purple spring, I have seemed to get more power out of the motor. The track I run on, well this year it is set up with the gas guys in mind. So with a MF2, we have some tough stuff to tackle. I am always looking for new motor set ups, you never know what will work. Do you guys check your amp draw at all? The last motor I tuned I was pulling 11.24 amps without a fan. Most motors I have seen have been pulling around 8-9 without a load. Just wondering. Let me know.
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No load amp draw usually doesn't mean much. I tried to compare it to dyno data just to see if more was better but it didn't always work out that way, probably about 70% of the time it did so I guess its better than nothing but not alot.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:



> Do you guys check your amp draw at all? The last motor I tuned I was pulling 11.24 amps without a fan. Most motors I have seen have been pulling around 8-9 without a load. Just wondering. Let me know.


Typically I shoot for 9.0-10.5 at 2 volts no fan on my GFX.

Does that really mean anything? hard to tell.
But I make sure my motors are clean and not bound up, therefore I really just use the amp draw to see if the brushes are good and everything is working ok.

Like I know if I take a pair of 767's and they pull 5 amps, and I put another set in the same motor and they pull 9 amps then the ones pulling 5 amps most likely came from a bad batch. The batch pulling 5 amps I save for practice, the batch pulling 9+ for heats.

When I had my robitronic dyno, my best motors on there and on the track always pulled good no load amp draw..


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey,
I know that amp draw really is not a big thing, I just use it so I know where I am at from motor to motor. Our team just got a dyno, so I will know more about what my motors are doing. What should I be getting in the way of RPMs in stock truck and stock 12th scale? Anyone know?
Thanks,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Don't pay too much attention to RPM what really matters is Power, you can adjust your gearing to compensate for more or less RPM if the power is there. 

Your power at 15-20 amps is going to show you how the motor is going to pull down the straight, power at 25-35 amps is going to show you how the motor will pull out of the turns, and finally if you have the traction power at 50-60 amps is going to show you how your motor will accelerate from a dead stop.


----------



## dust (Jul 12, 2004)

[edit] Please read our rules on posting "visit my web site" typoe messages. Thanks


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

erock1331 said:


> When I had my robitronic dyno, my best motors on there and on the track always pulled good no load amp draw..


I also have a robi dyno. I need some numbers for reference. Can you please post the best numbers you get on your robi for a monster and epic roar stock for oval (brush/spring combo) if you have them. If you can, please post the actual numbers from robi screen (not on computer) such as ~~~ 
Max:__ w __% RPM___ __seconds
Average:__w __%
Current: 20A ___w ____ ___% rpm __n
Torque: 20n ___w ____ ___% rpm __a

Thanx

Henry E. :dude:


----------

